# Did You See "Trading Spouses" last night? Terrible Christian witness!



## alwaysreforming (Nov 3, 2005)

A "Christian" woman was sent to a pagan's home, and vice versa.

The pagan lady was at the house of the Christian family and all the wife's "Christian" friends came over for a party. It was atrocious! They treated this poor pagan like she was pond scum and looked down on her with hatred and derision. 

To make matters worse, apparently the "Christian" woman totally freaks out at the pagan's house (I think it'll be next week when they show it), and starts screaming, throwing stuff, and becoming totally out of control and hysterical.

I once saw another one of these shows where the Christian lady went to a secular house, and the witness was also very bad. She "behaved", but was TOTALLY insensitive to the lifestyle and beliefs of the other family, tried to shove her "Christianness" down their throats, and then TOTALLY went overboard about GW Bush even though this other family were democrats and did not like Bush at all! It was like she could register NO feedback from her surroundings and moderate her behavior accordingly. Truly unbelievable, and embarrassing. I was literally cringing as I watched it.

However, what I saw last night (in the few minutes I spent with it) was completely whacked out, embarrassing, and damaging to the Christian witness. I would rather live the rest of my life with that pagan than with those supposed "Christians" I saw. And guess what, now the rest of America would too.

Score: Media- two; Christians- zero!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 3, 2005)

Do you actually think that the media would ever intentionally let a good Christian witness make it on the air?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 3, 2005)

this should humble us. As Christians we are at different levels of maturity. It took me a while to understand that, but the more I understand, the more I can be tolerant and have empathy.

But the reality is, that the outside world will never see such gradations of sanctification and maturity, and they will use the Christian who is weak as an excuse to bash the whole community.

I think we need to expound more on the need for us to be humble and not exalt ourselves in things too high for us. Not because someone is a Christian, it necessitates that they have the faith to be victorious in all situations. Once we realize this, we will not push ourselves into situations unnecessarily merely to fulfill our notion of, "Witnessing".

And this is what I feel this Christian woman opted for when she took upon herself the responsibility in being part of the, "Trading Spouse", fiasco. I hope I am wrong, but I suspect that this is why she did this reality show.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 3, 2005)

*Watch the video....*

Hey, look what I found! Take a look at this video clip.... you won't believe it!

http://www.fox.com/tradingspouses/


----------



## Richard King (Nov 3, 2005)

I found the clip at http://www.fox.com/tradingspouses/

It certainly makes one consider demonic possession. I think it is true that this is a calculated plan to make the Christian the kook in the story.

to see it clip under the pic that says this...
Take a peek at Marguerite Perrin as she speaks her mind after returning from her experience on "Trading Spouses."


----------



## Richard King (Nov 3, 2005)

whoops Christopher and I must think alike but he types faster


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 3, 2005)

scary woman


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 3, 2005)

She probably goes to Lakewood.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## daveb (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow, that's terrible. Of course, that's why she's on the show.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 3, 2005)

Cant say Ive gotten angry before but that lady was crazy.... 

What church does she go to????

blade


----------

